# Nine Day Prayer to St Gerard (For parents and those waiting to conceive)



## MrsMaguire

St Gerard is the Catholic Patron Saint of Motherhood, there are a few prayers that can be said to him, there's this 9 day prayer to Saint Gerard which prays for those with fertility issues on day 8. I went to confession recently and was talking about my disappointment that we've not had any children as yet, my priest told me to look more into St Gerard and the next time we fall pregnant he will bless me which will hopefully lead us to have a baby to term. When I was pregnant in October last year I went to a church dedicated to St Gerard and I have a lot to do with the priest of the parish. He has said I can copy these prayers to you ladies if they will help you with praying.

He was born in the 1700's in Italy and he worked as a tailor before joining the holy life. He died fairly young, but soon after his death because of people praying to him because people prayed to him and miracles started to occur. It is said that countless favours have been granted and miracles worked through his powerful intercession. St Gerard is known as being the patron of mothers and he is meant to be a source of inspiration to all Catholic families.

There's this prayer programme that I've been using whilst ttc, I know a lot of people have prayed to him and been blessed with a happy and healthy pregnancy.

*General Prayer*

Great protector of the family St Gerard, we ask your prayers for all parents, that they may receive the grace to live in the love of god and bring up their children to know and love him with all their hearts.

God our loving Father, your live gives life to the world. Bless and make holy all human love, especially the life giving mothers. May your love fill the hearts and homes of all families, so that the world may enjoy the peace and happiness promised by your son, our Lord Jesus Christ.

*Day 1 *

Dear Lord, we pray for all mothers. May they be confident of their own special value and enjoy the experience of motherhood. Encourage all those who face anxieties or hardship. Give them strength to go on loving and caring for their families and those you give them to love. We pray too for mothers who are alone in caring for their children. Help them to overcome loneliness. May they always receive love and support from those around them. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 2 *

Dear Lord, we pray for all fathers. May they know their value in the family. May they realise this as a great responsibility and a great dignity, remembering it is their love which will colour their childrens vision of themselves as providers, but also as an example of true strength and kindnesss withing the family until all are reunited in Gods kingdom. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 3*

Dear Lord, we pray for all babies and young children. Their innocence and freshness is a source of joy in our world. May they continue to give happiness as they grow older. We pray especially for the ones who have no family of their own or whose family is under great stress. Through our efforts may they find the warmth and security they need so much. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 4 *

Dear Lord, we pray for all families who are living with sickness in their midst. We pray for those who have suffered for many years and for those who are just discovering the cross you are asking them to carry. Give them strength when they are weary, support them when they are overcome with grief or feel isolated from others. May those around them always be conscious of their needs. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen.

*Day 5*

Dear Lord, we pray for all older children and teenagers. May they not be discouraged or disillusioned by the failures of their parents and the world in which they live but, rather, try to build a better world. Help them to grow in understanding and compassion as they become more aware of others and their needs. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 6*

Dear Lord, we pray for older parents and grandparents. May they be encouraged to bring the richness of their experience to family life. Help them to overcome discouragement from physical weakness or immobility and strengthen them to offer true love and spiritual support. Comfort those who feel lonely or unwanted. Make us aware of their needs. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 7*

Dear Lord, we pray for all those who help families. We pray for friends and relatives, teachers, doctors and nurses, priest and religious. Encourage them in their work, especially when they are struggling to help a difficult situation. May families let them know how much they appreciate and value their support. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 8*

Dear Lord, we pray that you may hear the prayer of all who long for a child. It was out of love that you created all things, may their love be fruitful. Help them not to become bitter when they encounter others who devalue life. May those who cannot give birth to a child see other ways in which they can give life to others. We ask this through Jesus Christ our Lord.

Amen

*Day 9*

Dear Lord, we pray for all families. You know the strains so many feel. Grant that each member, young and old, may recognise your love and so learn to love and support one another. Help them in difficulties so that they may not give way to discouragement and especially in difficult time, help them to call on your kindness. May they always share the laughter, peace and security that is founded on your love. We ask this through Jesus our Lord.

Amen

*General Prayer*

St Gerard, faithful servant of god, you imitated our Saviour perfectly in a life of total acceptance of the will of our heavenly Father. In response to this he has granted many graces through your intercession. Pray for me now that I may obrain what I ask for in the name of Jesus. And, above all, help me to see God's will in my life and accept it gracefully. Amen

*A Parents Prayer*

O Lord, make me a better parent. Teach me to understand my children, to listen patiently to what they say and to answer their questions kindly. Keep me from interrupting them, talking back to them, and contradicting them. Make me as courteous to them as I would have them be to me. Give me the courage to confess my sins against my children and to ask their forgiveness when I know I have done them wrong. Help me grow with my children, to treat them as those of their own age; but let me not expect of the judgements and conventions of adults. Allow me not to rob them of the opportunity to wait upon themselves, to think, to choose, and to make decisions.

*  *    *God bless and may your dreams come true. *


----------



## kare72

Thanks for sharing this prayer - have started today thanks again


----------



## MrsMaguire

Good luck hunni, you're in my thoughts and prayers. 

I should also say that St Anthony and St Anne (Our blessed Mothers parents) are both patron saints of infertility, there must be prayers out there to St Anthony. I will get scouting around. 

Part of my Lenten journey has been praying more often, I feel so much better for it. 


xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire

Looking through my prayer books I came across this and I've actually printed it on nice card and use it as a book mark in my bible:


Dear Lord, 

You know my deep desire and longing for a child, 
A little one to love and hold, 
To care for and to cherish. 

Grant that my body may conceive and give birth to a beautiful baby in your holy image. 


Heavenly Father and Holy Mother, hear this prayer from my heart, mind and spirit. 


Amen




You can also get these St Gerard pendants that you can wear round your neck, the one I have is turquoise in colour and really beautiful. If you call 0207 622 2793 first thing about 9am. This is the number for the St Gerard Family League and they do a whole host of stuff they can send out to you. 


xx


----------



## kare72

HI - just finished my nine day novena to St Gerard and praying he will help us with this journey.  Thank you again for this prayer and best of luck to all on this road.  Thanks again


----------

